# gegl kann nicht compilieren....

## alex00

Wollte das neue GIPM emergen und da will er auch "gegl" installieren, was aber leider mit einer Fehlermeldung abbricht. Jemand eine Idee was da nicht läuft?

```

 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/babl-0.0 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/hello-world-video.o                                                                                              

creating gegl-paint                                                                                            

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link    i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc hello-world-video.lo -o hello-world-video ../gegl/libgegl-0.0.la -Wl,--export-dynamic -pthread -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0   -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lcairo -lpango-1.0 -lfreetype -lz -lfontconfig -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lglib-2.0   -lbabl-0.0 -lm   -lpng12             

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc .libs/gegl-slicer.o -o .libs/gegl-slicer -Wl,--export-dynamic -pthread  ../gegl/.libs/libgegl-0.0.so /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so -lrt /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib/libcairo.so /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib/libfreetype.so -lz /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so -lbabl-0.0 -lm /usr/lib/libpng12.so                                                                                                              

creating gegl-slicer                                                                                           

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc .libs/hello-world-video.o -o .libs/hello-world-video -Wl,--export-dynamic -pthread  ../gegl/.libs/libgegl-0.0.so /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so -lrt /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib/libcairo.so /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib/libfreetype.so -lz /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so -lbabl-0.0 -lm /usr/lib/libpng12.so                                                                                                  

creating hello-world-video                                                                                     

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/work/gegl-0.0.22/examples'                 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/work/gegl-0.0.22/examples'                 

Making all in docs                                                                                             

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/work/gegl-0.0.22/docs'                    

Making all in gallery                                                                                          

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/work/gegl-0.0.22/docs/gallery'            

Making all in data                                                                                             

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/work/gegl-0.0.22/docs/gallery/data'       

make[4]: Für das Ziel »all« ist nichts zu tun.                                                                 

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/work/gegl-0.0.22/docs/gallery/data'        

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/work/gegl-0.0.22/docs/gallery'            

--[Updating sample compositions]--                                                                             

./clones.xml                                                                                                   

** Message: Module '../../operations/workshop/external/.libs/ff_save.so' load error: ../../operations/workshop/external/.libs/ff_save.so: undefined symbol: img_convert                                                       

** (lt-gegl:8595): WARNING **: Failed to set operation type gegl:text, using a passthrough op instead

** (lt-gegl:8595): WARNING **: Failed to set operation type gegl:text, using a passthrough op instead

** (lt-gegl:8595): WARNING **: property string not found for gegl:nop

** (lt-gegl:8595): WARNING **: property font not found for gegl:nop

** (lt-gegl:8595): WARNING **: property size not found for gegl:nop

** (lt-gegl:8595): WARNING **: property color not found for gegl:nop

** (lt-gegl:8595): WARNING **: property wrap not found for gegl:nop

** (lt-gegl:8595): WARNING **: property alignment not found for gegl:nop

** (lt-gegl:8595): WARNING **: property width not found for gegl:nop

** (lt-gegl:8595): WARNING **: property height not found for gegl:nop

** (lt-gegl:8595): WARNING **: Failed to set operation type gegl:text, using a passthrough op instead

** (lt-gegl:8595): WARNING **: tab overflow 29>25

** (lt-gegl:8595): WARNING **: tab overflow 35>33

./OpenRaster-00.xml                              

** Message: Module '../../operations/workshop/external/.libs/ff_save.so' load error: ../../operations/workshop/external/.libs/ff_save.so: undefined symbol: img_convert                                                       

** (lt-gegl:8628): WARNING **: Failed to set operation type gegl:text, using a passthrough op instead

./OpenRaster-01.xml                                                                                  

** Message: Module '../../operations/workshop/external/.libs/ff_save.so' load error: ../../operations/workshop/external/.libs/ff_save.so: undefined symbol: img_convert                                                       

** (lt-gegl:8656): WARNING **: Failed to set operation type gegl:text, using a passthrough op instead

** (lt-gegl:8656): WARNING **: Failed to set operation type gegl:text, using a passthrough op instead

** (lt-gegl:8656): WARNING **: Failed to set operation type gegl:text, using a passthrough op instead

./OpenRaster-04.xml                                                                                  

** Message: Module '../../operations/workshop/external/.libs/ff_save.so' load error: ../../operations/workshop/external/.libs/ff_save.so: undefined symbol: img_convert                                                       

** (lt-gegl:8684): WARNING **: Failed to set operation type gegl:text, using a passthrough op instead

** (lt-gegl:8684): WARNING **: tab overflow 29>25

** (lt-gegl:8684): WARNING **: tab overflow 35>33

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/work/gegl-0.0.22/docs/gallery'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/work/gegl-0.0.22/docs/gallery'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/work/gegl-0.0.22/docs'       

GEGL_SWAP=RAM GEGL_PATH=../operations \                                                           

        ../tools/operation_reference --ops-html > operations.html                                 

GEGL_SWAP=RAM GEGL_PATH=../operations \                                                           

        ../tools/introspect > class-hierarchy.html                                                

/usr/bin/enscript -E --color --language=html -pgegl.h.html ../gegl/gegl.h                         

** Message: Module '../operations/workshop/external/.libs/ff_save.so' load error: ../operations/workshop/external/.libs/ff_save.so: undefined symbol: img_convert                                                             

Ausgabe abgelegt in gegl.h.html.                                                                               

HTML: index.html                                                                                               

cp index-static.txt index.html                                                                                 

** Message: Module '../operations/workshop/external/.libs/ff_save.so' load error: ../operations/workshop/external/.libs/ff_save.so: undefined symbol: img_convert                                                             

/usr/bin/asciidoc --unsafe  -o index.html -a stylesdir=`pwd` -a toc -a theme=gegl -a quirks! index-static.txt  

make[3]: *** [operations.html] Fehler 255                                                                      

make[3]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...                                                         

make[3]: *** [class-hierarchy.html] Fehler 255

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/work/gegl-0.0.22/docs'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/work/gegl-0.0.22/docs'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/work/gegl-0.0.22'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 *

 * ERROR: media-libs/gegl-0.0.22 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2141:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge media-libs/gegl-0.0.22, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-libs/gegl-0.0.22:

 *

 * ERROR: media-libs/gegl-0.0.22 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2141:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/temp/environment'.

 *

```

----------

## alex00

Ok habs selber rausgefunden....man muss gegl mit USE-Flag=-doc emergen:

```

USE="-doc" emerge gegl
```

----------

